# Sexing young bettas



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I got this little guy at walmart he is not even an inch long. How can you sex young bettas?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

At a young age, it's quite difficult to sex bettas for the untrained eye. Here are some tips though.

Males will tend to grow a longer anal fin before any of the other fins get longer iirc. Males have a more pronounced 'beard' (makes them look extra badboy while flaring). Their bodies are less wide and more elongated (similar to yours). Females have 'egg spots' between the ventral and anal fins. This is their ovipositor tube which drops during spawning, so if your betta has no white spot, it should be a male. Also, there are various behavioral differences which are quite prominent. Although I'm not sure if maturity is required before they exhibit a specific behavior - particularly bubble nest making and 'flaring' (females don't do it as much). 

I hope that helps! Also, I'm sure the experienced Betta vets will come here and lay the smack down on me for my n00bness and provide much better advice. :lol:

Good luck!


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the responce. Another question, How long does it take these guys to become fully grown. Right now he is really tiny.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

sexing bettas is really easy. all you need is a bottle of wine and.... wait what was the question? 

sorry i have nothing of value to add


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

lol thanks for the reply. Here are a few more pics of him. Oh i'm pretty sure he is a male because he has a small "beard" and when I held a mirror up to him he flared at it. lol


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

In terms of sexing I can't say anything that Matt hasn't already said.

Very pretty though, similar colour to the one I just bought today.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Falina said:


> In terms of sexing I can't say anything that Matt hasn't already said.
> 
> Very pretty though, similar colour to the one I just bought today.


Thank you, it's funny that you said that because my dad made fun of me for getting him and said he was ugly.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lindsey88 said:


> Falina said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of sexing I can't say anything that Matt hasn't already said.
> ...


LOL, well I like the colour. Mine is a little different but still similar. Not quite so much colour on his fins and his eyes are totally black. I like to call this colour blonde, LOL, and as such I have named mine Boris Johnson (this will only be amusing to folk in the UK, who either have a remote interest in politics or watch 'Have I Got News For You?').


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you. His eyes are also black and he looks to be completely blond. The flash makes him look more colorful than he really is.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

certainly is a cute little guy hehe how long until they develop their big flashy tails?


----------



## copper08 (Dec 9, 2007)

what does the beard look like on a guy? is it the 2 fins in front that point down?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

copper08 said:


> what does the beard look like on a guy? is it the 2 fins in front that point down?


Nope. It's the "flap of skin" coming out from their gills.


----------



## cFut (Dec 13, 2007)

looks like a female.
anyone else see the egg/white spot?

beautiful and cute betta!!


----------

